# Soldiers on the Water DESTIN



## PHWFFNWF (Mar 28, 2012)

World Class Fishing Opportunity for Our Wounded Warriors 
Are you a Wounded Warrior, or do you know one? ECAR, Party Boat Fishing, Fisherman's Wharf, and Helen Back Pizza are looking for 30 Wounded Warriors to participate in the Soldiers on the Water fishing trip on the 65' Catamaran "Destin Princess" on 24 August, 2013. Registration will begin at 6:30am and the event will be from 8:00am-2:00pm. 
 Food, Equipment, Licensing all provided. 
 Fisherman's Wharf will cook your catch at no charge. 
 Helen Back will provide free Pizza. 


Contact Justin Lindsey for your reservation at: 
*[email protected] or 360-280-0364 
*　

Presented by the 
Emerald Coast Association of Realtors®


----------

